# Seeking "Organic" Type Nutes



## BuDzLiGhTyEaR (Jan 29, 2007)

im a low budget grower but got a decent looking indoor set up
but i am in need of any type of helpful methods/ household nutrients to get a good harvest off 1unknown strain and other nor. lites


----------



## guysk8r1717 (Dec 11, 2010)

on a true budget use some organic soil bat guano and oyster schell not too much and run water the holw time man,use also some teas from the hydro store


----------



## GuerrillaGreenery (Dec 12, 2010)

alaska brnad super cheap. earth juice super cheap. or do like homie up there just said and put long lasting fertilizers in soil and just water.


----------

